

The Only Design Pattern Is Small Solutions - jsankey
http://programmaticallyspeaking.blogspot.com/2010/06/only-design-pattern-is-small-solutions.html

======
zb
The TED talk he links to is definitely worth watching.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/rory_sutherland_sweat_the_small_stu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/rory_sutherland_sweat_the_small_stuff.html)

